# Walmart Concord grape jelly wine



## sjo

I was wanting to make a Blackberry jelly wine found on another site, however that site has been down so I couldn't get the recipe and Concord grape was much cheaper.
I plan on using 3 lbs per gallon adding acid to .6 adding tannin and the usual yeast goodies, campden and k-meta. and Sugar to 1.09.
Any ideas on other additions? Is this considered a grape wine, if so will it take more alcohol or is it best starting at 1.09 and ferment to dry?
I did make a batch out of welches concord grape juice and turned out pretty good so I figured I would try this.

Thanks
Scott


----------



## Julie

Hi S)cott,

Here is the recipe, you can use whatever jelly or jam that you want. I have had huge success with Walmart seedless blackberry jam and peach jam.

This makes 1 gallon:

3 lb. jelly or jam any flavor
6 pts of water
1 lb sugar
2 tsp acid blend
1/8 tsp tannin
1 tsp nutrient
1 tsp pectic enzyme
1 pkg wine yeast (I normally use lavlin 1122)
starting sg 1.095 - 1.100
1. scoop jam or jelly into primary fermentor. stir in water (use cool not warm) and jelly or jam thoroughly.
2. stir in all other ingredients, then, add yeast. cover primary.
3. stir daily, check s.g.
4. when ferment reaches s.g 1.040 (3-5 days) syphon off wine sediment into glass secondary. attach airlock
5. when ferment reaches 1.000 (about 3 weeks) syphon off sediment into clean secondary. reattach lock.
6. to aid clearing syphon again in 2 months and again if necessary before bottling.
If you wish to slightly sweeten wine at bottling: add 1/2 tsp stabilizer, then stir in 1/4 lb. dissolved sugar per gallon.


Hope this helps
Julie


----------



## mmadmikes1

Yes remember they add pectin to Jelly to make it thinken up so pectic enzyme are real importent. The amount in above recipe I dont believe is enough. I would triple it if I was making it. Being said if Luc chimes in with differnt answer forget everything I said.


----------



## arcticsid

Scott, I go with Mike. LUC has a recipe he talks about oftem made from Jam, don't remeber if it is raspberry or strawberry, but Julies recipe seems right on line. As Mike said, LUC may chime in, so if you haven't mixed it yet, give it a day or so, or don't. Julies recipe seems worth going for.

Most of the wine I make is from frozen concentrate cause fruit is so damn expensive here, at the moment, I have a Apple/Passion/Mango working( Old Orchard brand, 100% Juice) concentrate. I like the idea of using Jams and jellies myself and am looking forward to what others may say on this.

Best of luck always. Keep us posted on your progress using this.

Troy


----------



## arcticsid

Scott,
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=246&highlight=jelly
I FOUND IT! Here is the thread LUC contributed about this subject.
I used the search in here and typed in "jelly" found it pretty quick. Hope this helps you.

Don't be afraid to use the search in here. Often times you can find your answer quicker than someone can reply, and ifin you have any more questions you have a basis to start with.

Let us know how it goes.

Troy


----------



## Julie

Rememeber I gave you a recipe for 1 gallon, the pectic enzyme is right. I have made this several times with each time being a huge success. 

I checked out Luc's recipe and I would say we are pretty close, his is for roughly 12 gallons of wine.

Also, the Walmart jam/jelly is 18 oz instead of 16 oz. I used three jars per gallon, even though the recipe called for 3 pounds. I wasn't about to try to weigh out the jam. 

Julie


----------



## arcticsid

Julie, this is quite an interesting topic. I will definitely put that in the back of my mind. Maybe we should get Wade to start a new catagory, "alternative wines". LOL

No joke! I am ready to start a canned pumpkin wine, we have recently heard about coffee and tea wine, canned peaches, jalapanoes, lemon juice in the green bottles, basil and other herbs. Ginger, (which I think is on my list to do), and a whole bunch of others.

No offence Julie, but you out to enter into the thread "you know you're a wine maker". You could say, "when you are talking wine at 6 in the morning"! ROTF.

Love it! This hobby grows on you. The only thing I can compare to the enjoyment of brewing your own, is..growing your own. I mean vegetables..I think! LOL again.

Troy


----------



## sjo

The Concord grape jelly is in 2 lb jars. Bought 9 jars at just under $2 a piece. Going to shoot for 6 gallons. Any ideas on if I will need an F-pac later? I did make one for the welches concord grape I made. If an F-pac is needed any thoughts on making it from more grape jelly? 
Any thoughts on best yeast to use? I have on hand Montrachet, Cote des Blanc, Premier Cuvee and lalvin K1-v116.
Thanks for all the help.
Scott.


----------



## Tom

I would use Cote des Blancs. It will give you a more "fruity" taste
I use this on all my friut wines.
OR the Montrachet


----------



## sjo

*acid blend and TA test*

According to my ta test on the jelly wine the reading is .2 to get this to .65 I would need 18 tsp of acid blend for a 6 gallon batch. Seems awful high, am I figuring something wrong. (1 tsp of acid will raise level 1.5 in 1 gal)

Second question- What is the purpose of the Phenolphthalein in the test kit? The 1st time I measured I forgot to add the 3 drops of phenolphthalein when I redid the test correctly there was no change in the results.
Thanks again
Scott


----------



## Julie

arcticsid said:


> Julie, this is quite an interesting topic. I will definitely put that in the back of my mind. Maybe we should get Wade to start a new catagory, "alternative wines". LOL
> 
> No joke! I am ready to start a canned pumpkin wine, we have recently heard about coffee and tea wine, canned peaches, jalapanoes, lemon juice in the green bottles, basil and other herbs. Ginger, (which I think is on my list to do), and a whole bunch of others.
> 
> No offence Julie, but you out to enter into the thread "you know you're a wine maker". You could say, "when you are talking wine at 6 in the morning"! ROTF.
> 
> Troy



LOL, I get up at 5 am every morning, cruise the internet while I drink my coffee. So this is a good time for me to response. Here is the part that kills everyone. I get up at 5 am and I am at work at 7 am, and I only live 500 yards from my place of work. It takes me a total of 2 minutes to leave my house and drive to work. And yes I drive the big 500 yards because I never know when I will need to run somewhere else.

Alternative wines, oh yea. I have heard of wine being made from candy canes and the other day on facebook someone made a comment about making a strawberry wine and adding pepper. Don't turn your nose up, think about it......I'm thnking this might be worth a try.

Julie


----------



## arcticsid

Actually Julie there has been several discussions on here about making wine from candy canes!! Try the search, you'll probably fine some reference.

If I could make wine from cat hair, spruce tips, and/or mosquitoes, I would have it made!!!!


----------



## lukabrazi

Going to make this this weekend. Had a couple of questions. My LHBS only had yeast energizer and also didn't have lalvin 71b-122 but had lalvin k1-V1116. How do you think this will change things?


----------



## sjo

Lukabrazi,
Not sure about the yeast strains, I tried 3 different ones and am still slogging along. This was my 6th batch of wine. If it were my first I probably would have quit by now. I originally used Cote de blanc then Montrachet and finally Lavlin1118 twice. The ferment was sluggish than quit and is now going very slowly. The last time I added 1118 I put in 2.5 tsp of energizer and 5 tsp of nutrient. It is now down to 1.015 and slowing way down. It has taken 5 weeks to get this far compared to 5 to 7 days for my other batches. 
How does it tast you ask? Like concord grape jelly with a kick. Trying to figure out what to do with it at this point. I should have stuck to the concord grape concentrate. That turned out pretty good.
Scott


----------



## tonyyy_11111

*back sweeten*

hello was wondering if you back sweeten the jelly or jam wines to get more flavor out of them . ? and how much if you do .. thanks for any info


----------



## Julie

tonyyy_11111 said:


> hello was wondering if you back sweeten the jelly or jam wines to get more flavor out of them . ? and how much if you do .. thanks for any info



Hi Tonyyy,

Depends on how high the starting gravity was, where it ends and what flavor you are making. I like concord more on the sweet side and raspberry more on the dryer side. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dennis_S

Julie, the recipe I was looking at said you should be careful not to use jelly's that have sorbic acid or benzoic acid or any chemicals you don't recognize. How important is this? your post said u can use any jelly or jam.


----------



## rawlus

well, sorbate will keep the yeast from fermenting and other preservatives may severely inhibit them.


----------



## sjo

sjo said:


> Lukabrazi,
> Not sure about the yeast strains, I tried 3 different ones and am still slogging along. This was my 6th batch of wine. If it were my first I probably would have quit by now. I originally used Cote de blanc then Montrachet and finally Lavlin1118 twice. The ferment was sluggish than quit and is now going very slowly. The last time I added 1118 I put in 2.5 tsp of energizer and 5 tsp of nutrient. It is now down to 1.015 and slowing way down. It has taken 5 weeks to get this far compared to 5 to 7 days for my other batches.
> How does it tast you ask? Like concord grape jelly with a kick. Trying to figure out what to do with it at this point. I should have stuck to the concord grape concentrate. That turned out pretty good.
> Scott



This was supposed to be a quick and easy batch, fast drinker. I could not get the sg below 1.01. The jelly taste has started to go away. I wanted my carboy back. I bought 2 since I started this batch and don't think I can make another blend in. So I decided to add an F-pak and see what comes out. I added 4 cans of cranberry concentrate reduced to about 30 oz. It is pretty darn good. I'll wait till my better half tries it before I get to excited about it. She was encouraging me to dump it and start something different. She should be home from work around midnight. 
Scott


----------



## Loren

The receipe that is posted for 1 gallon jelly wine does not call for Campden tablets, is that right. Thanks Loren


----------



## Wade E

The fruit has been processed so the need for any sulfites to ward off any wild yeast is gone or these jars would be exploding on the shelves.


----------



## Loren

I'm learning, thank you, Loren


----------



## Chopper

Julie said:


> Hi S)cott,
> 
> Here is the recipe, you can use whatever jelly or jam that you want. I have had huge success with Walmart seedless blackberry jam and peach jam.
> 
> This makes 1 gallon:
> 
> 3 lb. jelly or jam any flavor
> 6 pts of water
> 1 lb sugar
> 2 tsp acid blend
> 1/8 tsp tannin
> 1 tsp nutrient
> 1 tsp pectic enzyme
> 1 pkg wine yeast (I normally use lavlin 1122)
> starting sg 1.095 - 1.100
> 1. scoop jam or jelly into primary fermentor. stir in water (use cool not warm) and jelly or jam thoroughly.
> 2. stir in all other ingredients, then, add yeast. cover primary.
> 3. stir daily, check s.g.
> 4. when ferment reaches s.g 1.040 (3-5 days) syphon off wine sediment into glass secondary. attach airlock
> 5. when ferment reaches 1.000 (about 3 weeks) syphon off sediment into clean secondary. reattach lock.
> 6. to aid clearing syphon again in 2 months and again if necessary before bottling.
> If you wish to slightly sweeten wine at bottling: add 1/2 tsp stabilizer, then stir in 1/4 lb. dissolved sugar per gallon.
> 
> Hope this helps
> Julie



I made this recipe today using Smucker's Seedless Blackberry Jam (from Wal Mart). I used 18 jars (18 oz. per jar) since I'm making six gallons.

The problem is that even with water added to near six gallons, the SG reads 1.100 even though I haven't yet added any sugar.

I followed the recipe directions to the letter. The must was very thoroughly mixed using an immersion blender, and then a drill-powered mix-stir. I used two identical hydrometers, and both measured the SG at 1.100. And both measure the SG of pure water to be 1.000, just as they should. The hydrometers are working fine.

I just added pectic enzyme a few minutes ago, and was planning to pitch the yeast tomorrow. Is it possible the pectic enzyme will attack the pectin, and reduce the thickness of the must over night so that an accurate sugar-based SG can be obtained tomorrow?

Could it be that the jam was so loaded with sugar to begin with that the must already has enough sugar without having to add any? Could it be that the jam is so thick (with other ingredients besides sugar) that the SG is reading artificially high?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Chopper


----------



## Julie

don't add sugar, the jam itself has enough and if your must is thick you probably are getting a false reading, leave it sit 24 hours and then check the sg again.


----------



## Chopper

Thanks Julie. I let it set for 24 hours, and the SG is the same. Just pitched the yeast...


----------



## sjo

Chopper, just got back fro a few days camping with the kids and found your post. Ihad the same issues with hydrometer readings using the concord jelly. I ended up calculating the total sugar and used those calculations for sg. As I recall it took a month or two to ferment and it stalled for the last time at around 1.01. It did turn out pretty good,
Sjo


----------



## SpoiledRotten

Julie said:


> Hi S)cott,
> 
> Here is the recipe, you can use whatever jelly or jam that you want. I have had huge success with Walmart seedless blackberry jam and peach jam.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> Julie



That sounds like a great recipe! I'll have to see what flavors I can find.


----------



## Stefani

> Most of the wine I make is from frozen concentrate cause fruit is so damn expensive here, at the moment, I have a Apple/Passion/Mango working( Old Orchard brand, 100% Juice) concentrate. I like the idea of using Jams and jellies myself and am looking forward to what others may say on this.
> Troy



I have a 6 cans of that Apple/Passion/Mango working (Old Orchard brand, 100% Juice) concentrate (With coupon I paid 50c each) that I would like to make into wine. 

What is the recipe???


----------



## Julie

Stefani said:


> I have a 6 cans of that Apple/Passion/Mango working (Old Orchard brand, 100% Juice) concentrate (With coupon I paid 50c each) that I would like to make into wine.
> 
> What is the recipe???



use 3 cans per gallon, water to a gallon, check sg and add enough sugar to bring sg to 1.080. you should need to suphite, it should already have it in, add peptic enzyme, yeast nutrient, check acid and add to bring to .65%, let it sit 24 hours and then add yeast, I like to use Lavin 1122 for fruit wines. ferment to dry, stabilize and backsweeten to 1.005 - 1.010.


----------



## Winegirl

Julie said:


> Hi S)cott,
> 
> Here is the recipe, you can use whatever jelly or jam that you want. I have had huge success with Walmart seedless blackberry jam and peach jam.
> 
> This makes 1 gallon:
> 
> 3 lb. jelly or jam any flavor
> 6 pts of water
> 1 lb sugar
> 2 tsp acid blend
> 1/8 tsp tannin
> 1 tsp nutrient
> 1 tsp pectic enzyme
> 1 pkg wine yeast (I normally use lavlin 1122)
> starting sg 1.095 - 1.100
> 1. scoop jam or jelly into primary fermentor. stir in water (use cool not warm) and jelly or jam thoroughly.
> 2. stir in all other ingredients, then, add yeast. cover primary.
> 3. stir daily, check s.g.
> 4. when ferment reaches s.g 1.040 (3-5 days) syphon off wine sediment into glass secondary. attach airlock
> 5. when ferment reaches 1.000 (about 3 weeks) syphon off sediment into clean secondary. reattach lock.
> 6. to aid clearing syphon again in 2 months and again if necessary before bottling.
> If you wish to slightly sweeten wine at bottling: add 1/2 tsp stabilizer, then stir in 1/4 lb. dissolved sugar per gallon.
> 
> 
> Hope this helps
> Julie


Hi Julie,
I tried your recipe, but I think I may have misunderstood step #4, was I supposed to siphon the wine off the sediment or syphon everything including the sediment?
Thanks,
Kim


----------



## ZiggyZeek

*Hello,*

I believe she meant siphon off the liquid and leave the sediment.


----------



## Redbird1

Hopefully they have already figured out what to do since the post was from 5 1/2 years ago.


----------

